# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Καταστροφές σε κεραίες από καιρικά φαινόμενα και απροσεξίες

## SV1EFO

Λοιπον το σκεφτομουν καιρο αυτο το topic. Ειπα σημερα να το ανοιξω. Παρακαλω οσους εχουν την δυνατοτητα να ανεβασουν φωτογραφιες απο ζημιες που εγιναν ειτε λογο καιρικων, ειτε λογο απροσεξιας στην κατασκευη με μια μικρη περιγραφη.
Τωρα αν πιστευουν οι συντονιστες πως πρεπει να μεταφερθει καπου αλλου ας το κανουν.
Φιλικα Ηλιας

----------


## ryloth

Γιά ανέβασε καμία φωτο. μήπως βάλουμε μυαλό  ::

----------


## socrates

Κατα καιρούς έχουν περάσει διάφορες φωτογραφίες από το forum.
Καλό είναι να τις μαζέψουμε εδώ! Θα είναι κάτι σαν άτυπος διαγωνισμός "Δείξτε την μεγαλύτερη καταστροφή"  ::

----------


## nvak

Μάλλον ψάχνεις για θέαμα  ::  

Οι συνηθισμένες καταστροφές είναι να αλλάζουν κατεύθυνση οι κεραίες 
να παίρνουν νερό feeders, καλώδια, βύσματα, PCs....
άντε και κανένα κάψιμο εξοπλισμού απο στατικό και ΔΕΗ.

Εδώ οι φωτογραφίες δεν λένε πολλά.

----------


## SV1EFO

Κατσε και περιμενετε Nvak μεχρι το απογευμα και θα κανω πρωτος εγω την αρχη....να ριξουμε πολυ γελιο ολοι μαζι. Αντε να δω ποιος θα ακολουθησει... !!!

----------


## ngia

Εδώ ο ιστός δεν έχει σπάσει έχει λυγίσει από τον αέρα. Παρατηρήστε ότι λύγισε σε κατεύθυνση ανάποδη από αυτή του ανέμου. Είχε τρία επίτονα από τα οποία τα δύο σπάσανε διότι ήταν σκουριασμένα. Το πιάτο είχε τοποθετηθεί στο 1.5 μέτρο.

----------


## papashark

> Λοιπον το σκεφτομουν καιρο αυτο το topic. Ειπα σημερα να το ανοιξω. Παρακαλω οσους εχουν την δυνατοτητα να ανεβασουν φωτογραφιες απο ζημιες που εγιναν ειτε λογο καιρικων, ειτε λογο απροσεξιας στην κατασκευη με μια μικρη περιγραφη.
> Τωρα αν πιστευουν οι συντονιστες πως πρεπει να μεταφερθει καπου αλλου ας το κανουν.
> Φιλικα Ηλιας


Εδώ πάντως θα βρεις την πρώτη αναφορά ζημιάς στο awmn λόγο καιρικών φαινομένων.

Θα κοιτάξω να ξαναβρώ τις φώτος

----------


## alex-23

το χειμώνα που μας πέρασε ο πιο δυνατός άνεμος της χρονιάς μου λύγισε τον ιστό
επειδή άκουσα θόρυβο ανέβηκα πάνω στην ταράτσα μέσα στον αέρα/βροχή και πάλευα να ξανά σφίξω τις αντηρίδες για να μην τον πάρει ο αέρας κάτω τον ιστό

στην φωτογραφία θα δείτε την επόμενη μέρα που έχω δέσει τις αντηρίδες για να μπορέσω να ακουμπήσω την σκάλα για να κατεβάσω τα πιάτα θυμάμαι εκείνη την ημέρα είχαν έρθει ο achille και ο papashark για βοήθεια

τραγικές μέρες που δεν θέλω να τύχουν σε κανένα

----------


## coffeex

Από δυνατούς ανέμους την πάτησα και εγώ, μόνο η βάση δεν έπαθε τίποτε όλα τα άλλα βρέθηκαν ένα μέτρο πιο πέρα.
http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/8422 ... nos9jl.jpg

μετά από αυτό έβαλα μυαλό και έβαλα καλό ιστό που δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα.

----------


## NetTraptor

> .......


Σε λίγο θα πει ότι είμαι και γκαντέμης… το περιμένω…  ::

----------


## alex-23

εισαι γιατι οταν το επαθα μιλουσα στο voip μαζι σου  ::

----------


## wireless.surfer

Ωραίο topic, μπράβο στον δημιουργό του.

Συνεισφέρω κι εγώ στη συλλογή, με τη φωτογραφία μίας Στελλίτσας.

Είχε την ατυχή σύμπτωση να βρεθεί κάτω απο τον ιστό, ακριβώς εκεί που προσγειώθηκε με άλμα ο *donalt* όταν κατέβαινε από αυτόν!

Η ειρωνία είναι πως την είχε στον ιστό για σκαναρίσματα και αποφάσισε να την κατεβάσει για να μη σκουριάσει!  ::

----------


## johnnie

Και εγώ το χειμώνα την περιοδο των χιονοπτώσεων με τους δυνατούς αέρηδες ξαφνικά είδα όλα τα λίνκ off εκτός του gaslan (αθανατο!) που ήταν στο -94...Βούτηξα κάμποσα μπουφάν και ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα...Δε θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη στιγμή που άνοιξα την πόρτα την ταράτσας και είδα φάτσα φόρα την omni...να με κοιτάει με ύφος "Όλο τελευταίος έρχεσαι ρε μ@λ@κ@!"  ::  

Δυστυχώς δεν ήμουν σε θέση να βγάλω φωτογραφίες...  ::

----------


## koum6984

Καταστροφη (ειναι απλες δεν συγκρινονται με αυτα που εχετε περασει!!!)
Νο. 1 Αρχες Νοεμβριου η πρωτη αποπειρα να βαλω και εγω πιατο ξεκινησα με τον tripkaos βαλαμε τον ιστο με μια γερη βαση για τοιχο σιδερενια ουπα που μου ειπαν οτι αντεχουν μεχρι 2 τονους (ναι καλα!!! ουτε μισο κιλο δεν αντεχουν.) τα βαζουμε κανουμε καποιες δοκιμες και ναι παιζω κανονικα οχι για πολυ ομως τα ουπα ειχαν αλλη αποψη!!! τα βρηκα κατω στην ταρατσα μαζι με την βαση και ενα στραβωμενο πιατο!!!

Νο 2 Ιανουαριος εχω κανει κανονικα το link με sotiris παιζω αρκετα καλα με μια grid πλεον αφου το πιατο βγηκε off ενα ωραιο πρωι μιας ηλιολουστης κυριακης εκει που εκανα κατι δουλειες στο pc βλεπω το dc να με πεταει σιγα σιγα απο ολα τα hubs λεω τι εγινε??? χωρις δευτερη σκεψη Ανεβαινω στην ταρατσα και τι να δω? 
Θα σας πω τι δεν ειδα!! 
Την grid !!!
Πουθενα !!! 
Στον τοιχο ειχαν μεινει μονο οι τρυπες!!! την κεραια την βρηκα απο το καλωδιο του wrt γιατι το wrt ειναι μεσα σε δωματιακι και φευγοντας η κεραια πηρε μαζι της ολο το καλωδιο αλλα απο τη τρυπα δεν χωραγε το wrt και εμεινε εκει!!! η κεραια βρεθηκε στην διπλανη πολυκατοικια!!! (η grid παιζει ακομα δεν επαθε τιποτα!!!)
Συμπερασμα !!! οι grid δεν παθαινουν τιποτα ακομα και εαν φυγουν τα πιατα στραβωνουν!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## coffeex

> ........
> Συμπερασμα !!! οι grid δεν παθαινουν τιποτα ακομα και εαν φυγουν τα πιατα στραβωνουν!!!


Εμένα το πιάτο δεν έπαθε τίποτε  ::

----------


## Ygk

> ...
> Συμπερασμα !!! ....


Εάν δεν είναι σαθρός τελείως ο τοίχος... δεν έχετε μάθει να κάνετε τρύπες!
Καί.... μεταλλικά ούπατ σε τοιχο (τούβλο) είναι κομματάκι..... ΛΟΤΤΟ  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Από ότι είδα μετά στου koum, ο τοίχος ήταν της πλάκας (ήταν τοίχος του δώματος, λεπτός), τα μεταλλικά ούπατ μια χαρά άντεξαν....το τούβλο δεν άντεξε....το τράνταγμα και την πίεση από τον άνεμο στο πιάτο (σε ιστό με αντιρρήδες...μπουγαδόσχοινα)....οπότε το μοιραίο έγινε, ευτυχώς χωρίς συνέπειες.

Ο koum έμαθε (με τον δύσκολο τρόπο) και τώρα έστησε μια βαριά, ωραία, στοιβαρή κατασκυή με χοντρές και καλά τεντωμένες αντιρρήδες.

----------


## geosia

Παρόλο που δεν είμαι πολύ καιρό μέλος του awmn έχω προλάβει να κάνω την γκάφα μου.

Μερικούς μήνες μετά την σύνδεσή μου (Ιούλιος 2005) ως πελάτης στον ataraxo(Πετρούπολη) και bb με Fencer, με ένα ολοκαίνουργιο ταρατσόκουτο (pc-ρούτερ με όλα τα σχετικά) ξαφνικά, χωρίς φανερό λόγο, χάνω σταδιακά τα link και στο τέλος την σύνδεση με τον ρούτερ.

Πεισμένος ότι κάτι κακό έχει συμβεί ανεβάζω τον αδελφό μου στην ταράτσα και τι να δεί...

Το ταρατσόκουτο μεγαλοπρεπώς σωριασμένο στην ταράτσα να κρατιέται από τα καλώδια των κεραιών των link.

Τι είχε συμβεί... Το ταρατσόκουτο ήταν συνδεμένο με χοντρά και πολλά πλην πλαστικά δεματικά από τα κάγκελα τα οποία λόγω του ήλιου είχαν καταστραφεί με τα αποτελέσματα που περιγράφω.

Φυσικά αντικαταστάθηκαν άμεσα απο σιδερένια στηρίγματα και ησύχασα.

Ανεπανάληπτη γκάφα. Ποτέ πλαστικά εκεί που χρειάζεται αντοχή.

----------


## SV1EFO

Ηρθε και η σειρα μου !!!
Λοιπον κοιταξτε και γελαστε...!!

----------


## vangosg

Πιστεύω ότι στο φόρουμ και στο plugme in υπάρχουν όλες οι απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για να κάνει κάποιος μία πολύ γερή κατασκευή που δεν θα "μασάει" από ανέμους. Έχοντας ζήσει την ευχαριστη εμπειρία με τον ιστό του κομβούχου μου Johhnie μπορώ να κάνω τις εξής παρατηρήσεις:

1) Δεν πρέπει να βασιζόμαστε στα ούπα του τοίχου να συγκρατήσουν τον ιστό. Αν η κατεύθυνση ενός πιάτου στον ιστό είναι αντίθετη της κατεύθυνσης που έχουν μπει τα ούπα, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι τα ούπα σε ένα πολύ δυνατό άνεμο θα φύγουν. Η μόνη σίγουρη λύση που έχω δει στο φόρουμ είναι να μπουν περαστοί κοχλίες που θα βγαίνουν από την πίσω πλευρά του τοίχου και θα συσφίγγονται πάνω σε μεταλλική πλάκα. Δυστυχώς αυτό δεν γίνεται αν ο τοίχος έχει πάχος πάνω από μισό μέτρο (τοίχος Johnnie). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δύο δοκοί σε γωνία 90ο στο οριζόντιο επίπεδο μπορούν να υποστηρίζουν τον ιστό. Η πιό απλή λύση είναι να φροντίσουμε ώστε η μία αντιρρίδα να είναι στην κατεύθυνση που μπαίνουν τα ούπα.

2) Πολλά πιάτα σε ψηλό ιστό είναι η καλύτερη συνταγή για εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το thread. Καλό είναι τα πιάτα να μπαίνουν χαμηλά και ψηλά να μπαίνουν grid κεραίες. Επίσης δεν έχει νόημα να βάζουμε 10 μέτρα ιστό για να χωρέσουμε πάνω του 10 κεραίες. Μπορούμε να βάζουμε περισσότερους ιστούς με λιγότερα links στον καθένα. (Ποιός είναι ο μέγιστος αριθμός links σε ιστό και όχι πύργο :: 

3) Καλό είναι τα συρματόσχοινα να μπαίνουν ανά 120ο όσο είναι δυνατό. Έτσι μπορούμε να τεντώσουμε όλες τα συρματόσχοινα το ίδιο. Αν αυτό δεν γίνεται (λόγω εμποδίων στην ταράτσα) τότε πρέπει κάθε συρματόσχοινο να έχει διαφορετική τάση (τρέχα γύρευε...αντε να βρείς δυναμόμετρο και να υπολογίσεις τις τάσεις των συρματόσχοινων).

4) 'Ενας εύκολος τρόπος που έχω σκεφτεί για να γίνουν ψηλοί και γεροί ιστοί είναι να χρησιμοποιηθούν πολλοί μικρού μήκους σωλήνες που συνδέονται με φλάντζες. Αν παρατηρήσετε μία κεραία κινητής τηλεφωνίας θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ. Αυτοί οι ιστοί δεν χρειάζονται συρματόσχοινα για να στερεωθούν. Φυσικά πρέπει να γίνει ειδική κατασκευή (τσιμεντέντια βάση), αλλιώς ο ιστός θα πετάξει πέρνοντας μαζί του και ένα μέρος από το τσιμέντο της ταράτσας... Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς...Το μόνο πρόβλημα που βλέπω είναι ίσως το μεγάλο βάρος της κατασκευής.

----------


## SV1EFO

Ελα παιδια...Τι εγινε τωρα.! Δεν πιστευω πως δεν υπαρχουν αλλες φωτο. Δεν θα σας γιουχαρει κανεις. Αντε βαλτε τες για να μαθαινουν και οι νεοτεροι.!!! Στο προσωπο μου αναφαιρομαι παντα.!!

----------


## johnnie

> Ελα παιδια...Τι εγινε τωρα.! Δεν πιστευω πως δεν υπαρχουν αλλες φωτο. Δεν θα σας γιουχαρει κανεις. Αντε βαλτε τες για να μαθαινουν και οι νεοτεροι.!!! Στο προσωπο μου αναφαιρομαι παντα.!!


Απλά οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν όρεξη για φωτογραφίες όταν βρίσκονται σε μία τέτοια κατάσταση..  ::  


Υ.Γ: ...Ούτε χρόνο

----------


## SV1EFO

UP..

----------


## Vigor

Παλιό, αλλά διαχρονικό.

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Internet




> Link με πολλές φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα του papashark μετά την πτώση κεραυνού εδώ.


Αλήθεια, dti μπορούμε να έχουμε hosted πάλι τις φωτογραφίες κάπου όπου θα μπορούμε να τις δούμε?  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Έτσι, τον Σεπτέμβρη να υπάρχει μια μεγάλη συζήτηση για το θέμα αυτό μιας και εκείνη την εποχή θα πρέπει να γίνει πλήρης συντήρηση όλων των ιστών του ΑΜΔΑ από τους κατόχους τους, αφού θα μπαίνουμε σε περίοδο ανέμων

----------


## SV1EFO

> Παλιό, αλλά διαχρονικό.
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Καλα ρε VIGOR πως τα θυμασαι ρε φιλε ολα αυτα τα topic.??
Εχω παθει πλακα... Σε λιγο καιρο ανεβαζω και νεες φωτο απο (καλες αυτη την φορα) εγκαταστασεις... !!!
Αντε να φορτωσουμε το topic...  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Παλιό, αλλά διαχρονικό.
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Wireless
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=407 Internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς το link αναφέρεται στο forum που είχαμε πολύ παλιά στο Πολυτεχνείο στα Χανιά. Ο stoidis ή ο papashark αν έχουν κρατήσει κάποιες, ας τις ξανα-ανεβάσουν εδώ. Ήταν όντως πολύ εντυπωσιακές...

----------


## akakios

Ακραια καιρικα φαινομενα αναμενονται στα δυτικα. 

Ηδη ξεκινησαν αερηδες πολυ δυνατοι.. για να δουμε πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα..  ::

----------


## tom111

Εδω Μεσολόγγι μεχρι ώρα μονο βροχη αλλά τίποτα ιδιαίτερο

----------

